# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  The Mud Pond Forum

## dina prima

Saya kira sudah saatnya Koi's punya Sub Folder, 
* "The Mud Pond Forum"*

----------


## GenKoi

> Saya kira sudah saatnya Koi's punya Sub Folder, 
> * "The Mud Pond Forum"*


Kalau saya sih setuju2 saja , biar lebih fokus tukar informasi mengenai mud pondnya

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagaimana kira - kira cakupan bahasannya, mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan om Beryl, Luki dan Yudhi?

----------


## dina prima

> Bagaimana kira - kira cakupan bahasannya, mungkin bisa dipertimbangkan om Beryl, Luki dan Yudhi?


Cakupannya, adalah semua pertanyaan, sharing pengalaman dan diskusi mengenai Mud Pond.

Banyak Hobbies yang ingin memiliki Mud Pond, tapi tidak tahu dimana harus bertanya.
Beberapa hobbies berujung dengan Kematian masal. 
Berangkat dari pengalaman tersebut, dengan adanya Sub Folder Mud Pond, pengalaman mahal dan pahit tersebut tidak terulang untuk new beginer yang membangun Mud Pond lainnya.

Bahasannya, konstruksi Mud Pond, kwalitas air, penyakit, populasi, aerasi yang kalau dikembangkan akan sebanyak bahasan Concrete Pond sendiri.

Salam,

----------


## budidjo

> Cakupannya, adalah semua pertanyaan, sharing pengalaman dan diskusi mengenai Mud Pond.
> 
> Banyak Hobbies yang ingin memiliki Mud Pond, tapi tidak tahu dimana harus bertanya.
> Beberapa hobbies berujung dengan Kematian masal. 
> Berangkat dari pengalaman tersebut, dengan adanya Sub Folder Mud Pond, pengalaman mahal dan pahit tersebut tidak terulang untuk new beginer yang membangun Mud Pond lainnya.
> 
> Bahasannya, konstruksi Mud Pond, kwalitas air, penyakit, populasi, aerasi yang kalau dikembangkan akan sebanyak bahasan Concrete Pond sendiri.
> 
> Salam,


boleh nih, cuman utk saya agak terlalu advance...

----------


## prika

> Cakupannya, adalah semua pertanyaan, sharing pengalaman dan diskusi mengenai Mud Pond.
> 
> Banyak Hobbies yang ingin memiliki Mud Pond, tapi tidak tahu dimana harus bertanya.
> Beberapa hobbies berujung dengan Kematian masal. 
> Berangkat dari pengalaman tersebut, dengan adanya Sub Folder Mud Pond, pengalaman mahal dan pahit tersebut tidak terulang untuk new beginer yang membangun Mud Pond lainnya.
> 
> Bahasannya, konstruksi Mud Pond, kwalitas air, penyakit, populasi, aerasi yang kalau dikembangkan akan sebanyak bahasan Concrete Pond sendiri.
> 
> Salam,


wah, saya sgt setuju nh. sya jg ada rencana utk membuat mudpond, tp gatau harus memulai dr mana

----------


## klbid

apakah ada banyak hobiest yg menggunakan mud pond ?

----------


## dina prima

> apakah ada banyak hobiest yg menggunakan mud pond ?


Kalau KOI's punya Moto "KOI's OWNER of INDONESIA SOCIETY" dengan sekian banyak registered members,
seharusnya, sudah kita butuhkan disini "Sub Folder Mud Pond" tersebut.

----------


## abidzar al ghifari

Saya adalah anak baru dalam hal KOI dan cara pemeliharaannya..tapi menurut saya alangkah baiknya jika pengembangan koi pada Mud POnd juga dibahas secara jelas dan sistematis.Karena menurut saya,banyak para pengembang dan pecinta koi yang ngak punya modal banyak untuk membuat kolam dengan fasilitas mahal seperti yang sudah ada.Saya pernah liat di Website Joe Juritzky yang telah berhasil membuat kolam pembiakan ikan koi kelas dunia di dalam kolam berlumpur....

----------


## mochi9009

Stuju banget nih, 

Supaya breeder2 disini juga makin tambah banyak info dan juga hobiis jadi semakin kaya pengetahuan,

Karna saya juga merasa banyak sekali misteri Mudpond yang belum terungkap  :Cool2:  (ceilah)...

Semua Tetap untuk memajukan Perkoian indonesia,HIDUP!

----------


## Ericsan

udah 4 bulan lewat ya .....
udah ada kesimpulan dan keputusan dr KOI-s ?
Agree or DisAgree

----------


## andiaji

kalau saya setuju banget, moga-moga bisa terwujud

salam.

----------


## showa

obrol apa aja, atau memasukkan apapun dalam suatu percakapan yg membawa mamfaat baik untuk yg membaca , melihat, mendengar sepertinya akan di dukung 100 %, apalagi ke dalam forum ini.

sebenarnya bukan tdk ada , jika di perhatikan sudah banyak ko tulisan di forum ini mengenai kolam kolam lumpur atau utk hobies yg mau beralih statusnya menjadi peternak walau itu hanya sekedar mencoba dari iseng iseng yg mengasikan trus ketagihan..............dan akhirnya mau mencoba lebih serius menekuni cara beternak ikan koi yg baik itu seperti apa......

dari beberapa kawan kawan yg hadir di forum ini sebenarnya belum dapat di katakan petani dgn kolam lumpur sebagai media utama..........., artinya bukan pelaku asli............kalo pun ada itu hanya segelintir org saja yg kebetulan mereka memang memiliki fasilatas secara keseluruhan .

semoga pada nantinya ada kawan kawan yg benar benar mapan di dunia peternakkan ikan koi bersedia mengasuh di room ini sehingga mereka mereka yg mau mencari informasi dapat merasakan mamfaatnya secara baik dan benar.

untuk sementara mari kita bertukar pengalaman dulu dgn fasilitas yg seadanya yg kebetulan pernah kita lakukan serta pengalaman pribadi dgn di dukung masukkan masukan dari buku terkait yg kita jadikan rujukan dalam kita belajar.

sepertinya sudah serius sekali nih virus koi nya menjalar ke semua sendi sendi ya Om Ben............?

----------


## anato

Benar banget om Showa, memang bener kalo trit2 lama ada yang bahas, cuma biar forum ini bisa rame lagi, sebaiknya trit2 lama jg bisa diangkat.
beberapa trit lama di forum ini kalo di klik linknya jg sudah gk ada.
Saya juga pengin buat mud pond, sekalian mau ajuin pertanyaan, klo kolam beton dikasih lumpur apa bisa kondisinya seperti mud pond di kolam tanah?
Berapa ketebalan mudnya? sebaiknya media mud dari apa (tanah hitam/tanah merah/pasir/lumpur sawah)?
kolam mengalir/tidak? dan setelah panen mud harus diangkat/tidak?

----------


## dina prima

Dear all,

Hari ini setahun persis kami belajar memelihara ikan koi di Mud Pond. Kami adalah penghobi yang mengenal dan mempelajari koi melalui forum tercinta ini. Dengan kata lain kami adalah penghobi yang masih sangat dangkal ilmunya.

Walaupun begitu kami ingin berbagi pengalaman kami yang berdasarkan Practiced Dan Trial n Error.

Kami memiliki sebidang tanah seluas +/- 400 meter dibelakang  rumah. Tanah tersebut kami gali berbentuk kuali dengan kedalaman dipinggir sedalam 1 meter dan kedalaman 1,75 meter pada bagian terdalam. Bottom Drain dipasangkan dan adjustable skimmer untuk mengontrol ketinggian airnya. Karena tidak tersedianya Sumber Air Alami, Sumur pompa menjadi alternatif satu satunya. (pernah kami mencoba mengalirinya dengan Sumber Air yang berasal Dari aliran sungai setempat (tercemar) yang biasa digunakan untuk mengaliri sawah setempat, kami harus membayarnya dengan kematian massal).
Mud pond tersebut tanpa filter sama sekali, tanpa settling chamber dll. 

Dari pengalaman diatas, 24 jam sehari pompa shimizu yang biasa digunakan untuk Sanyo rumah tangga kami jalankan.
10 Okt. 2010 tosai ex GO Kois secara bertahap kami masukan Dan monitor terus menerus. Dari hari kehari ikan terlihat lincah Dan sehat, Pakan yang kami gunakan adalah S/S (local). Pertumbuhan ikan tidak kalah dengan Pakan Impor yang dipakaikan untuk kolam concrete. Dalam satu tahun kami hanya melakukan pengurasan 90% sebanyak satu kali atau setiap 6 bulan sekali. Sebagai penghobi yang baru mengenal koi, kami menemukan keasyikan tersendiri dalam membandingkan Mud dan Concrete Ponds yang mana kwalitas ikan antara kedua kolam tersebut adalah sama. Hari ini ikan ikan tersebut berukuran antara 40-55cm.

Waktu membuktikan segalanya pengalaman diatas adalah pengalaman pribadi kami yang sangat minim dan kami berharap untuk dapat tanggapan Dan masukan Dari rekan rekan lainnya.

Salam,

----------


## ipaul888

> Dear all,
> 
> Hari ini setahun persis kami belajar memelihara ikan koi di Mud Pond. Kami adalah penghobi yang mengenal dan mempelajari koi melalui forum tercinta ini. Dengan kata lain kami adalah penghobi yang masih sangat dangkal ilmunya.
> 
> Walaupun begitu kami ingin berbagi pengalaman kami yang berdasarkan Practiced Dan Trial n Error.
> 
> Kami memiliki sebidang tanah seluas +/- 400 meter dibelakang  rumah. Tanah tersebut kami gali berbentuk kuali dengan kedalaman dipinggir sedalam 1 meter dan kedalaman 1,75 meter pada bagian terdalam. Bottom Drain dipasangkan dan adjustable skimmer untuk mengontrol ketinggian airnya. Karena tidak tersedianya Sumber Air Alami, Sumur pompa menjadi alternatif satu satunya. (pernah kami mencoba mengalirinya dengan Sumber Air yang berasal Dari aliran sungai setempat (tercemar) yang biasa digunakan untuk mengaliri sawah setempat, kami harus membayarnya dengan kematian massal).
> Mud pond tersebut tanpa filter sama sekali, tanpa settling chamber dll. 
> 
> ...


wih asik om kl punya mud pond sendiri, jd ngiler pengen punya mudpond.. hehe

----------


## Rico Andydarma

wah mantab ini kalo ada sub yang bahas "Mud Pond"

saya mau tanya om.. 
saya ada rencana mau bikin mudpond di daerah gunung Batukaru di Bali.. kebetulan saya ada lahan disana dan ada sumber mata air pegunungannya.. sudah berbentuk spt kolam dan suhu air kira" 22-24 drajat cel. 

yang saya ingin tanyakan..
klo mudpond itu bagaimana sih perawatannya..? 
apa air dari mata air pegunungan ini ga usah di treatment dulu sebelum masuk ke mudpond..? 
bagaimana sistem mudpond tersebut.. apa seperti kolam koi biasa atau air baru dari mata air tsb tetap dialirkan selama 24 jam..? 
dan yang terakhir dinding mudpond apa perlu di cor lagi..?

maaf nubie banyak tanya.. baru" pelihara koi dan tertarik untuk coba pembesaran di mudpond.. kebetulan ada lahan yang ada mata airnya..
mohon bantuannya yah para suhu..

salam,

Rico Bali

----------


## GenKoi

> Saya juga pengin buat mud pond, sekalian mau ajuin pertanyaan, klo kolam beton dikasih lumpur apa bisa kondisinya seperti mud pond di kolam tanah?
> Berapa ketebalan mudnya? sebaiknya media mud dari apa (tanah hitam/tanah merah/pasir/lumpur sawah)?
> kolam mengalir/tidak? dan setelah panen mud harus diangkat/tidak?


Apa yang diharapkan dengan pemberian lapisan lumpur ini ?

----------


## GenKoi

> Walaupun begitu kami ingin berbagi pengalaman kami yang berdasarkan Practiced Dan Trial n Error.
> 
> Kami memiliki sebidang tanah seluas +/- 400 meter dibelakang  rumah. Tanah tersebut kami gali berbentuk kuali dengan kedalaman dipinggir sedalam 1 meter dan kedalaman 1,75 meter pada bagian terdalam. Bottom Drain dipasangkan dan adjustable skimmer untuk mengontrol ketinggian airnya. Karena tidak tersedianya Sumber Air Alami, Sumur pompa menjadi alternatif satu satunya. (pernah kami mencoba mengalirinya dengan Sumber Air yang berasal Dari aliran sungai setempat (tercemar) yang biasa digunakan untuk mengaliri sawah setempat, kami harus membayarnya dengan kematian massal).
> Mud pond tersebut tanpa filter sama sekali, tanpa settling chamber dll. 
> 
> Dari pengalaman diatas, 24 jam sehari pompa shimizu yang biasa digunakan untuk Sanyo rumah tangga kami jalankan.
> 10 Okt. 2010 tosai ex GO Kois secara bertahap kami masukan Dan monitor terus menerus. Dari hari kehari ikan terlihat lincah Dan sehat, Pakan yang kami gunakan adalah S/S (local). Pertumbuhan ikan tidak kalah dengan Pakan Impor yang dipakaikan untuk kolam concrete. Dalam satu tahun kami hanya melakukan pengurasan 90% sebanyak satu kali atau setiap 6 bulan sekali. Sebagai penghobi yang baru mengenal koi, kami menemukan keasyikan tersendiri dalam membandingkan Mud dan Concrete Ponds yang mana kwalitas ikan antara kedua kolam tersebut adalah sama. Hari ini ikan ikan tersebut berukuran antara 40-55cm.


Contoh pengalaman yang bagus pakai air tanah untuk empang, kalau boleh tampilkan fotonya bagus Capt.

----------


## GenKoi

> wah mantab ini kalo ada sub yang bahas "Mud Pond"
> 
> saya mau tanya om.. 
> saya ada rencana mau bikin mudpond di daerah gunung Batukaru di Bali.. kebetulan saya ada lahan disana dan ada sumber mata air pegunungannya.. sudah berbentuk spt kolam dan suhu air kira" 22-24 drajat cel. 
> 
> yang saya ingin tanyakan..
> klo mudpond itu bagaimana sih perawatannya..? 
> apa air dari mata air pegunungan ini ga usah di treatment dulu sebelum masuk ke mudpond..? 
> bagaimana sistem mudpond tersebut.. apa seperti kolam koi biasa atau air baru dari mata air tsb tetap dialirkan selama 24 jam..? 
> ...


Sepertinya banyak yang tertarik dengan sub folder mud pond , kalau saya usul sekalian ditambahkan jadi sub folder mud pond & japung .

Mengapa perlu sub folder ini ? karena bagaimana bisa dibayangkan  kalau di Jepang nggak ada mudpond , semoga dengan bertambahnya pengetahuan mengenai mudpond dan japung jumlah produksi koi di Indonesia bisa bertambah banyak sehingga kualitasnya bisa juga akan bertambah.
Mengenai moderator banyak yang bisa saling mengisi seperti dari Malang, Blitar, Sukabumi, Tapos , Sleman, Puncak dsbnya

Mengenai pertanyaannya sendiri saya coba jawab : kalau ikan mas disana bisa tumbuh baik yaa nggak perlu di treatment - idealnya cek parameter airnya. Mengenai air ngalir terus tambah baik, dinding nggak perlu di beton juga nggak apa2 selama ketinggian air bisa dipertahankan

----------


## showa

mari kita mulai diskusi semoga dapat saling mengisi.


jika boleh setiap pertanyaan...........diberi kan nomer urut sehingga  setiap jawaban pun akan di berikan nomer berdasarkan dengan nomer urut.
saya akan coba ya........

misal dari pertanyaan id Anato

1.kolam beton dikasih lumpur apa bisa kondisinya seperti mud pond di kolam tanah?
2.Berapa ketebalan mudnya?
3.sebaiknya media mud dari apa (tanah hitam/tanah merah/pasir/lumpur sawah)?
4.kolam mengalir/tidak? dan setelah panen mud harus diangkat/tidak?

baik kita mulai bantu jawab semoga kawan yg lainnya dapat menambahkan  jika salah mari kita saling koreksi atau saling mengingatkan dgn harapan  kita dapat terus lebih baik.

jawaban :

1. Kolam beton dan kolam lumpur , ini adalah dua kolam yang   berbeda.............sedangkan fungsinya memang sama akan tetapi cara  buatnya berbeda lalu tdk bisa juga kolam beton/semen 
    setelah di isi lumpur lalu di katakan sebagai kolam lumpur walau pun di beri ketebalan lumbur yg bagus.

2. jawaban pertanya ini sudah terjawab di pertama ya.

3. Kolam lumpurnya sebaiknya terbuat dari apakah yang baik.......?,  sebenarnya kolam lumpur ...........kata kata lumpur itu berarti tanah ,  sedangkan tanah itu dapat saja berupa tanah merah 
   atau tdk merah......., yg terpenting adalah lumpur tadi atau tanah  tadi dapat membantu proses pembentukkan bahan pakan yg di perlukan oleh  burayak burayak ikan koi.
   Jadi baik itu tanah atau pasir bahkan bebatuan selama lahan tersebut  dapat membuat pakan alami yg baik  utk burayak ikan makan syah syah  saja.

   hanya dari pengalaman biasanya tanah berlumpur entah itu dari berasal  tanah merah atau tanah lainnya utk burayak sangat cocok sekali untuk  pertumbuhan burayak ikan. dikarenakan
   jika kita mau mengolah bahan utk burayak sebelum di turunkan ke kolam prosesnya cepat berhasilnya.

4. Apakah kolamnya perlu di aliri air.............., tentukan dgn adanya  aliran air yg stabil utk kolam itu akan semangkin baik. 

Demikian kira kira obrolannya pasti masih banyak kurangnya akan tetapi  semoga dapat bermamfaat, silahkan di koreksi atau di tambahi utk lebih bermakna silaturahim ini.

----------


## showa

Untuk Om Rico di bali.............


mungkin kalo boleh saya ulang pertanyaannya adalah.......:

1. Bagaimana perawatan kolam Mudpond.......
2. Apakah sumber mata air perlu di treatmen terlebih dahulu jika mau di mamfaatkan utk mengaliri kolam mudpond......?
3. Bagaimana dengan system di kolam mudpond.....?
4. Apakah dinding mudpond perlu di cor......?

coba kita jawab ya Om semoga kita dapat saling bantu........

1. Perawatan kolam apapun peruntukkannya  entah itu kolam di rumah atau di sawah atau dimana saja tetap diperlukan perawatan. hanya caranya saja yg berbeda.
2. Khusus kolam mudpond yg memakai pemamfaatan mata air ini perlu konsen yg rada berbeda dikarena mata air memiliki kondisi yg berbeda., diperlukan treatmen yg berbeda.
   ( mungkin Om Hari dari Gen koi sudah menjawab juga jika memang sumber mata air nya dapat membuat ikan mas sehat dan baik, pasti utk ikan koi juga baik )

   hanya perlu di garis bawahi saja sedikit apakah utk ikan mas besar atau ikan koi besar atau utk ikan kecil atau burayak..........
   dari pengalaman di daerah sukabumi/tapos pemamfaatan mata air utk burayak kurang begitu baik utk pertumbuhan, akan tetapi jika di olah terlebih dahulu mungkin saja dapat  menghasilkan
   yg lebih baik.

  walau bagaimana pun masih masih daerah pastinya unsur mata airnya pasti akan berbeda kandungan mineral yg terkandung di dalamnya bukan tdk mungkin mata air di bali lebih baik.?, yg 
  terbaik adalah dicoba.......dan dicoba serta di lihat bagaimana kenyataan setelah di coba.......?

3. System di mudpond seperti apa sih..........?, ini sangat bergantung dgn daerah dimana sumber air yg mau di pakai.........yg terpenting adalah suply air yg banyak dan tdk terhenti oleh 
   kemarau. setelah itu baru kita dapat bicara system.......

4. Apakah dinding kolam mudpond perlu di cor...........?, ini sangat bergantung ke situasi kontur tanah di derahnya.


lebih  kurang nya mohon maaf silahkan di tambah atau di koreksi jika kurang pas.

----------


## fayzacantik

Sekedar berbagi pengalaman,
1. air dari mata air mempunyai DO yang rendah (thanks om Datta) sekalipun dengan volume yang berlimpah sehingga diperlukan aerator/venturi/air terjun/air mancur untuk memperbaiki DO
2. saya tidak bisa membedakan ikan yang baru diangkat dari mudpond saya dengan ikan yang baru diangkat dari concrete pond
3. Ikan yang akan dimasukkan ke Mudpond harus benar-benar sehat, karena mudpond biasa nya cukup luas penanganan ikan sakit jauh lebih sulit dari concrete pond
4. parameter air di mudpond jauh lebih stabil tetapi kalau saya pribadi menerapkan 9 bulan on 3 bulan off arti nya 9 bulan kolam terisi air+ikan dan 2 bulan kolam kosong air 1 bulan kolam berisi air tanpa ikan 
5. kolam yang akan dipakai harus di disinfectant dulu 
6. pembuatan kolam/penempatan air masuk harus mengikuti kaidah baku pembuatan kolam agar tidak ada dead spot 
7. yang ini ngak jelas tapi hasil praktek dan seperti nya berhasil. pada saat pancaroba/pergantian musim kurangi pemberian pakan jaga pasokan air.
8. ini hanya logika, kenapa mudpond ? tempat lebih luas biaya pembuatan lebih murah, biaya perawatan lebih kecil harus dibarengi dengan pengurangan populasi, bukan karena air berlimpah isi kolam dipadatkan hasilnya muspro/mubazir (mau coba ? tanya Om-Om jepang ) 

    a.

----------


## anato

> Apa yang diharapkan dengan pemberian lapisan lumpur ini ?


gak pake lumpur gk jadi mud pond donk om...
hehehe maaf kalo nubie salah...

----------


## anato

> mari kita mulai diskusi semoga dapat saling mengisi.
> 
> 
> jika boleh setiap pertanyaan...........diberi kan nomer urut sehingga  setiap jawaban pun akan di berikan nomer berdasarkan dengan nomer urut.
> saya akan coba ya........
> 
> misal dari pertanyaan id Anato
> 
> 1.kolam beton dikasih lumpur apa bisa kondisinya seperti mud pond di kolam tanah?
> ...


Jadi menurut om, sebaiknya untuk burayak pakai kolam concrete atw kolam concrete yang diisi lumpur om?
apa pengertian mud pond seperti kolam tanah yang besar, padahal kalo kolam concrete yang besar yang diisi lumpur juga berfungsi sama.
cuma bedanya yang satu beralaskan semen yang lain tidak.
makanya ketebalan lumpur apakah membawa pengaruh untuk penguraian sisa-sisa kotoran ikan?
Mohon pencerahannya lagi om Showa...

----------


## Rico Andydarma

> Sepertinya banyak yang tertarik dengan sub folder mud pond , kalau saya usul sekalian ditambahkan jadi sub folder mud pond & japung .
> 
> Mengapa perlu sub folder ini ? karena bagaimana bisa dibayangkan  kalau di Jepang nggak ada mudpond , semoga dengan bertambahnya pengetahuan mengenai mudpond dan japung jumlah produksi koi di Indonesia bisa bertambah banyak sehingga kualitasnya bisa juga akan bertambah.
> Mengenai moderator banyak yang bisa saling mengisi seperti dari Malang, Blitar, Sukabumi, Tapos , Sleman, Puncak dsbnya
> 
> Mengenai pertanyaannya sendiri saya coba jawab : kalau ikan mas disana bisa tumbuh baik yaa nggak perlu di treatment - idealnya cek parameter airnya. Mengenai air ngalir terus tambah baik, dinding nggak perlu di beton juga nggak apa2 selama ketinggian air bisa dipertahankan





> Untuk Om Rico di bali.............
> 
> 
> mungkin kalo boleh saya ulang pertanyaannya adalah.......:
> 
> 1. Bagaimana perawatan kolam Mudpond.......
> 2. Apakah sumber mata air perlu di treatmen terlebih dahulu jika mau di mamfaatkan utk mengaliri kolam mudpond......?
> 3. Bagaimana dengan system di kolam mudpond.....?
> 4. Apakah dinding mudpond perlu di cor......?
> ...


terimakasih banyak atas saran dan pencerahannya ya om.. nanti saya akan test parameter airnya dan akan saya coba beberapa ikan dlu..
Btw kalo di Gunung Batukaru itu klo ga salah ada mudpondnya om Chandra.. kira" air yang dipakai kurang lebih sama ga parameternya yaa..?

----------


## showa

semoga kawan kawan yg lain dapat menambahkan ya om om......................



sedikit kita kembali ulas soal :

atas pertanyaan Om Anato

1. kolam sawah atau kolam mud pond
        ( kolam ini sangat baik utk perkembangan burayak ikan koi,  karena apa........?, dia memiliki dasar lumpur dimana lumpur dapat  membentuk proses pembentukkan pakan alami yg di 
          butuhkan oleh ikan ikan kecil......................, jika  lumpur di olah utk persiapan pakan dgn media pendukung maka proses pakan  alami akan cepat jadi ini akan membantu proses planing
          yg baik berapa lama ikan ikan tadi akan tinggal disana. sehingga produksi dapat di rencanakan dgn matang.)

          kolam sawah ini tdk akan kenal masa olah, selama lumpur ada maka pakan alami akan dapat di buat dgn normal.
          sedangkan racun yg akan timbul di karena kan berbagai hal akan ternetralisir secara alami oleh lumpur tadi.


2. kolam semen yg diisi lumpur 
         (yaitu kolam yg secara keseluruhan adalah  semen.............sebagai contoh anggap kolam kita di  rumah........kenapa kita selalu harus buang kotoran di chamber chamner  kolam kita....?
          yg notabene sudah di dukung kondisi filter dgn media yg baik ...?)
          pastinya om tau itu kenapa harus dibuang kotoran kotoran di  setiap chamber .............., mungkin sedikit saya ulas hal itu  dikarenakan pasti dari pakan serta amoniak yg ada di kolam akan
          tdk hilang menjadi O %, sehingga kita coba membantu dgn cara  flash kotoran kotoran tadi dengan harapan kotoran yg sudah tdk dapat ter  olah menjadi makanan seperti cacing cacing 
          halus maka akan terbuang.)

         Jadi dapat di bayangkan jika kolam semen di isi lumpur saja  terus di mamfaatkan utk membesarkan ikan apalagi ikan burayak yg  pastinya akan memerlukan pakan yg banyak .......hal itu 
         menjadi bumerang suatu saat dikarenakan amoniak yg terus  bertambah serta kotoran ikan yg terus pula  bertambah...............mungkin dapat dibayangkan jadinya seperti  apa......?
         tdk kemana kemana semua tercampur menjadi satu bolak balik hanya di kolam semen tsb.

         dan kolam semen yg di isi lumpur tdk akan maksimal jika di olah utk pakan alami atau pakan buatan.


semoga diskusinya dapat terus di koreksi ya om dan jgn lupa jgn main  andai andai dan jgn main coba coba nanti om akan menyesal pada akhirnya  dikarenakan kesalahan perancanaan.


mungkin saya jadikan satu dengan pertanyaan Om Rico............


Om Rico,.......

sepertinya om patut main tuh ke tempat om Chandra belajar yg paling  cepat adalah praktek langsung dari temen yg terdekat di lokasi disamping  kondisi tanah yg sama walau airnya belum tentu
sama akan tetapi itu akan sangat membantu .

yg perlu di perhatikan adalah jgn asal melihat tetapi  terjun langsung  ke lapangan jadi dapat melihat secara detail seperti apa sih sebenarnya  kolam sawah/ mud pond itu.....
beruntunglah om ada breeder terkenal seperti beliau sehingga dapat diskusi.


selamat mencoba ya om, utk tau secara pasti bawa aja contoh airnya ke lab ya om.


lebih kurangnya mohon di maatkan silahkan di koreksi dan di tambahkan om om ya.

----------


## anato

> semoga kawan kawan yg lain dapat menambahkan ya om om......................
> 
> 
> 
> sedikit kita kembali ulas soal :
> 
> atas pertanyaan Om Anato
> 
> 1. kolam sawah atau kolam mud pond
> ...


Ulasan om Showa masuk akal juga, mungkin kalo kolam betonnya bawahnya tidak di semen tp hanya dindingnya yg dicor lebih mudah untuk perawatan kolamnya.

----------


## Jian Guo

ternyata ikan dari mudpond tidak hanya asal pindah dan karantina, namun ada pemberian antibiotik seperti yang dilakukan oleh farm Ikarashi berikut....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmLgz...eature=related

----------


## showa

pastinya begitu om dengan pengetahuan mereka yg terus meningkat dan tingkat kesulitan dari penyakit yg ada pasti akan memiliki variasi penyakit dan pengobatan yg berbeda pula.

hanya yg jelas semua berpulang ke kondisi dimana ikan itu akan di kembang biakkan atau dibesarkan.

usahakan jgn bermain bahan kimia di air dikarenakan hal itu tdk akan larut begitu saja apalagi mereka yg memamfaatkan air sungai coba konsultasi terlebih dahulu dgn ahlinya di sekitar lokasi.

----------


## abe

Ada yang punya mudpond sekitar surabaya nggak ya.
Bisa PV nggak. 
Pingin nih.

Abe.
08165416738

----------


## mrbunta

di pacet aja om. beli tanah utk mudpond. air nya bagus

----------


## abe

Ha ha ha.....
Kapan2 boleh pv kesana om Hartono.
Pinginnya sih......
Kalo batu, malang gimana om. Dekat selekta.

----------


## mrbunta

> Ha ha ha.....
> Kapan2 boleh pv kesana om Hartono.
> Pinginnya sih......
> Kalo batu, malang gimana om. Dekat selekta.


batu sekarang macet banget om. tanah keliatannya juga masih mahal ya

----------


## abe

> batu sekarang macet banget om. tanah keliatannya juga masih mahal ya


Sudah terlanjur punya Om...
he ... he.... he.....
Kalo gitu dijual, trus cari di pacet ya Om

----------


## david_pupu

ini gimana kabarnya forum MUDPOND akan terwujudkan kah ??

----------


## owi

di jogja punya...... dinding beton semua bawahnya tanah

----------


## azumamano

Apa ada yang membahas mengatasi hama pada mudpond. Seperti siput. Katak. Ular dan sebagainya. Terima kasih

----------


## owi

> Apa ada yang membahas mengatasi hama pada mudpond. Seperti siput. Katak. Ular dan sebagainya. Terima kasih


selama ini manual om ... diambil dan buang
kalo siput malah jadi makanan koi

----------


## azumamano

kalau telur kodok gmn tuh om?

----------


## owi

> kalau telur kodok gmn tuh om?


setau ane koi termasuk pemakan segala, jadi kalo telur kodok atau cebong pasti dimakan

----------


## Noki

Bisa dikasih ikan arwana silver untuk membersihkannya, tapi ingat ukurannya sebisa mungkin sama dengan ukuran koi.

----------


## epoe

*kalau ada predator, itu namanya Gabus / Khutuk / Snakehead ...........telur kodok, kodok, tikus, ...dan Ikan Koi-nya sendiri !*  :Scared:

----------


## owi

> *kalau ada predator, itu namanya Gabus / Khutuk / Snakehead ...........telur kodok, kodok, tikus, ...dan Ikan Koi-nya sendiri !*


lebih ngeri lagi kalo ada regul om epoe

----------


## showa

lama sudah tak membahas soal kolam sawah dan lahan yg baik untuk burayak ikan koi....
sepertinya sudah semangkin terang benderang nih ...

beberapa tahun ter akhir sudah semangkin banyak para breeder terkenal di tanah air di buktikan dgn hasil ternakkannya yg terus semangkin baik..

siapa kah mereka itu.....silahkan di tulis sesuai dgn yg om om ketahui dari sana kita akan coba membahas secara rinci jika memang tertarik utk terus di bahas..........

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Showa,
Sebetulnya keuntungan apa yang bisa didapatkan dengan mudpond.
Kalau di jepang, mudpond itu seperti sesuatu yang magis dan ajaib. Kalau ikan kita dimasukan ke mudpond, kita jadi bangga dan punya harapan tinggi.
Apakah mudpond lebih baik daripada kolam beton ?




> lama sudah tak membahas soal kolam sawah dan lahan yg baik untuk burayak ikan koi....
> sepertinya sudah semangkin terang benderang nih ...
> 
> beberapa tahun ter akhir sudah semangkin banyak para breeder terkenal di tanah air di buktikan dgn hasil ternakkannya yg terus semangkin baik..
> 
> siapa kah mereka itu.....silahkan di tulis sesuai dgn yg om om ketahui dari sana kita akan coba membahas secara rinci jika memang tertarik utk terus di bahas..........

----------


## ikankoi

Ukuran berapa ya ikan hasil breeding yang siap dipindahkan ke mudpond ?

----------


## Muhammad Fathoni

Saya masih mencoba  sawah untuk  dijadikan kolam koi , masih dalam proses pemasangan terpal untuk seluruh dinding , lokasi di Blitar yang kabarnya bagus buat budidaya koi

----------

